
Would a p2p internet system work in a ancap society - lostfile
would a node based internet system where you get paid bitcoin in order run and manage your own node that stores all of the websites and data the users have visited instead of having download said data and have that sit on your hard drive and slowing down your computer i was thinking of a system that works like ipfs that stands for inner planetary file system i think the main problem with that is trying to regulate copy righted content also speed would be an issue maybe try to make a id system or a key where only the people with this key or id can unlock and use the content they purchased so every one has a copy of it but they cant use it unless they got a key
======
cryptobeanbaby
Why would anyone pay (..with software tokens) for your system when they can
use the existing internet, Bittorrent, Freenet, TOR, and so on for free?

If you want an example of an ancap society visit Somalia and read the book
"The Jungle" by Upton Sinclair.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jungle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jungle)

